# Cracked Pella Window: Repair Options?



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Otis R. said:


> One of the double-pane Pella windows in our dining room has a crack running diagonally from one corner to the other. In calling around for glass replacement quotes, one company told me they won't touch Pella windows because of the PITA-to-remove adhesive they use to secure the glass to the sash. Basically, they said I need to bring the sash to Pella. Another independent company will do the job, but is quoting what seems to be a high price ($325). I'd like to get some perspective from folks here. First, are Pella windows this much of a problem to replace the glass on? Second, is that price within the ballpark for glass replacement?
> 
> View attachment 649561


If it the removeable unit contact Pella for cost of an replacement sash. Then you will know if second place is high or not.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

If you can find the model number, take it to Lowe’s and they can give you a quote on a new sash. That pice sounds real high, more like a sash.

Roger


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I re-glaze* Pella sashes . Some pertinent info:

1. There are 2 types of modern Pella windows - Colonial & Pro-line . I _honestly _don't know which is which , but one is a medium skill level install with pop off cladding .
The other one (which is actually classified as _non-glazable _by Pella) _can _be re-glazed , but requires corner cuts & extreme caution lest the sash pieces end up as a pile of kindling with a nice , pretty finish .
If the glass company sends out sends out a Gomer Pyle type glazier , tell him you changed your mind & will _live _with the broken glass . 😁

2. I would contact the dealer . A corner crack (with no impact point or obvious cause of breakage) is _usually _the result of manufacturing damage . In other words , it possibly was broken at the factory , was installed in your house , & showed no sign of a problem .
But (at least in _my _area) , the first time the temp dips below zero , a crack will suddenly appear .

3. As Roger said , you _may _be able to purchase a new sash cheaper than repairing yours .

*Re-glaze=install glass in a frame/sash


----------



## Otis R. (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I contacted Pella, and they said the sash was covered under warranty.


----------

